

GlaxoSmithKline to pay $3 billion healthcare fraud settlement - jstclair
http://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-glaxosmithkline-settlement-20120702,0,1752316.story

======
agotterer
<http://www.google.com/finance?q=gsk>

Stock is up 1.73% for the day. Impressive.

